# Weekly Competition 2018-04



## Mike Hughey (Jan 23, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *U2 F R2 F U F2 R' U' R' U'
*2. *F U' R2 U F U' F U F'
*3. *R U' F U' F U F'
*4. *R2 F' R U F' U F' U F'
*5. *F2 U F' R2 U R F2

*3x3x3
1. *U2 F2 D2 R2 F' R2 B2 D2 F' D2 F2 R F' D U L U2 F U2 R'
*2. *L2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F R2 B2 F U2 F D' U L' B' F D' R' U B2 R'
*3. *U L2 B' R' D' L D' L D F2 L2 F' D2 R2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F'
*4. *U2 B2 L2 U F2 U L2 U' L2 F2 U L U B' F U R F' D U F
*5. *F2 L2 B2 U F2 U' F2 D' F2 U2 F2 R' D F' D' L F2 D B D2 R'

*4x4x4
1. *L R F Uw U2 L D' U2 L2 F U' Rw' Uw' U2 L2 Rw Fw' L U2 F2 L Rw' F' R' B U' B F D2 Fw' L2 U' Fw2 D2 L' R2 F' Rw2 R' Uw
*2. *D' Fw L2 Fw2 R D2 Fw2 U' L Uw' U B' U' L2 Rw2 Fw2 D2 B D' U B2 D U' F2 L' B' Fw' D U2 B2 Fw D Uw' B R B2 R B2 Rw' Uw2
*3. *Uw' L B2 D' Uw' R' B' Fw Uw L Rw2 B2 Fw' F L Fw F2 L' Rw B U Rw2 R Fw2 R U2 L2 R Fw L' R' U' R F2 U F Uw2 U F L2
*4. *Rw B' Uw' B' D R' B2 D2 Uw2 Fw R2 U L' Rw2 R' B2 Uw' U2 B' F' D R D L' Rw2 R' U2 Rw' R' Fw2 Uw' U B2 Fw' U2 L2 D' Rw2 D2 L
*5. *D U Fw2 Rw2 Fw' L Rw2 R2 Uw' Fw U' Rw B F L D' L R2 B2 F2 Rw' D' U2 Rw U2 Fw' L' Fw2 D2 U Rw' B2 Rw' D2 R' F Rw2 U2 Fw D2

*5x5x5
1. *L' F L2 B D L F L2 R' B' Uw2 L R2 F R' Fw2 Rw' U2 Bw2 Uw Bw F' R D Fw' L U L' Rw' Dw Rw U2 L B2 Lw Dw Uw' F' R F' Uw2 L2 U' L Dw2 Rw' R Fw' Uw' Lw' Rw2 F' Lw' Dw L' Lw Rw R' F' R
*2. *Rw Dw2 Rw2 Dw Fw2 F' L D Rw2 U2 Fw2 Lw' Bw Fw2 Rw2 R' U2 B2 Bw2 Fw2 Dw' L D' U F2 Dw2 F2 L Bw Lw' D F Dw' L' R' Bw F U Bw2 Rw' Fw2 R2 B2 D2 Dw2 Lw' Rw2 Dw' R B2 U' Lw' Rw Fw2 L2 B Fw F' L R'
*3. *U' Bw' U2 F2 L2 B' Bw R2 F L2 Rw' Fw2 Dw2 U Bw' D2 B' F2 Dw Uw2 F' Lw' Fw' R' F' U2 Fw' F2 D' Dw Bw R2 U' Bw Dw Fw F2 U2 R2 Bw2 D2 Fw2 F' Rw' Fw2 Dw2 Uw' R' Uw2 B2 D Uw' Rw' B2 R B' Lw F Lw Uw2
*4. *Lw2 Bw' D' Bw L' B' L2 Rw' Fw2 Rw2 Dw2 F2 Uw' F2 Dw Lw2 D Rw B Fw' F U2 Bw F D B2 Bw2 R' U' B' L Rw Uw Bw2 Uw2 Bw2 Lw' Uw2 Bw' Lw Fw2 D2 Rw2 D2 B' Dw U2 B' Lw' R2 Uw U2 Rw2 Dw' Lw' Rw2 F2 L' Bw2 R'
*5. *F L' Lw Dw' Lw2 Dw' Uw' U' B' L R' Dw Rw R Fw Dw2 B Bw' Dw2 Rw2 Uw Bw' Fw' F' L Bw2 Fw' F2 L' B' Dw' Lw2 Fw' Dw' Lw Rw' Fw' Dw' Rw2 Bw Fw Lw' B2 Bw' R U2 F' U Rw' F' Rw2 Bw' R' Dw Bw' Dw L' Lw U' Lw2

*6x6x6
1. *2R2 2D' U2 2B' R2 D' U B 3R2 2D' 3U' B2 3R 2R2 R' 2D2 2R' 3F2 2F' R2 B 3F' U2 B' 3F' L 3U' B R' 2F U R2 2B2 L2 2L 2R 2B 2D' 2F2 L2 D 3U' F D2 3R' R2 3F' F 2L2 R 2U2 F2 2D R2 B2 3F' L F' L R B2 2R 2U2 2L2 D' 3F' L 2L 2R' U2
*2. *B 2F' 2D2 2R2 2B' 2D' 2U' 3R' 2B' F' L B' 3U2 R2 B D2 U2 2L' 3R' R' B2 L 2F2 2L2 B2 3F' U' B' 3F' 3R' 2F2 2L2 B' 2B2 3F' F D2 2U 2L2 3R2 2B2 2D' L2 2L 2U' 3R2 D2 2D2 2F2 3R2 B' 2F2 3R 3F L D U' R D2 2D2 2R2 3U' U 3R2 2R2 2U2 R D2 3R2 2R
*3. *B2 U R' F2 U' R B 2B F2 3U2 2U L' 2L 3R' R B2 3R 2D' 2U2 2B D 2D2 B 2F2 D' 3R2 2U' L2 3R' D' 2B 3F' 2R2 D' 2U' U 3F 2L' 3F R' 2F2 F2 U' L' 2L2 3U2 F' 3U 2U' 2B' 2F2 F2 2U 3R' U' L 2L F U B' 3F' 2R2 U2 2B2 U' B 2F D 3R2 2D
*4. *3U2 R' 2B 2R F L2 2R2 2B F L' 2L' 3U2 B 2R D' B' 2B 3F' F' 2L2 D' 2D' 2U 2F' 2L 3R' 2U' 3F2 R' D2 3U 2B' D 2U' 2L R2 2B' 2L2 3U' B 2B U2 2F 2L2 B2 3F2 F2 D 3F 2F 2L2 3F2 2D 2R R2 3F L2 3F2 2D2 F' L' 2L' 2U' 3R2 2D B2 2B' 3F 2F2 2U2
*5. *U2 2L2 D2 U F2 D 3U' U L 2L' 3R' R2 2U 2F2 L' R' B2 U' L2 2L' 2R R D 2B 2D' U B' L' 3U' 2B2 3R' 2R R2 U2 2L R' B F' L2 R 2D2 U' 3F D' 3U2 U 3R' B U 3R2 B 2F2 L' 2B2 R' 2F2 D' 2L 2R2 2B' 2F' 2R' 2B D 2B2 D' U 3R F2 R2

*7x7x7
1. *D B' 3D' 3U' 3R' 3D 3R 2B2 3F L 3R F2 3U2 2U' 3B' F' 3L2 2F 2U 3L2 2D' U2 2L' F D' 2D2 2B' 3R2 3F 2L' 2D 2U' F2 R' 3F' 3U' 2B2 3L' 3U 2F2 2L' U 3F 2U' 3F D' 2D 2U2 3F' 3D2 3U 3R 2F 3R' 2D2 2B' 2L' 2R2 U' 3F 2L 3R2 B2 3B2 3D 3L' U' 2B2 D2 B' 2D2 3R' 3B' 2F L' 2U L2 2L2 R 3D' 3L B2 3F' 3L' 3R2 2F' F' 2L D 3B' 3U2 3L2 R2 U L2 2L' 3U U 3L 3U
*2. *2B 3R' 2B 2F2 3D 2R2 3F2 3D2 2B R2 3D' 2B' 3F 2L R' 3B 3L2 3B R 2B2 3F 2F' 3D' 3U2 3F2 D' 3L 3R2 2R' 3B' L2 2D2 2U2 2R R2 B 3D2 2B2 D' 2D L 3L' 2R 3U 2F2 2L2 3R' 2D2 3L' 3U2 B' 2F 3L 2R 2F 3D' U' F2 3R' D' R 3U 2F2 3U' 2B2 3F2 2F' L2 3B2 L' D' L' 3D2 U2 2B D2 2L2 3L2 3U' 3R2 2U 3R2 2D' 3U2 3B 3U2 3L' B' 2B2 3D B' 2F L' 2L' R' 3U' B2 3R 2U U
*3. *2D' 3D2 2U2 L2 B2 2B' 3F2 3L B 3B' F2 L' 2U2 U' B' 2L 3L' 2R2 B2 2L 3D2 F 3D2 L 3L 3B2 2F2 L F2 3R D2 2L 3F' 2F2 3D L 3R D2 2R' D 2R2 2U L' 3L 2D' U2 L 3L' 2R2 3U2 U' 3L2 B 3L2 2F' 3R 2F2 R2 B 3U2 3F' R2 2U2 U2 F2 2U R2 3D 2F F' 2D' 3B2 2D' 2U2 B' D 2D2 R2 F 3D 3U 2U2 U2 F 2D2 B' 3B2 F' 2D 2U U 3L' 2D2 F2 3L' 3R' 2R' R 2F 3R
*4. *2D2 R 2B' 2D2 F' 2D 2U' 3B2 3L2 D' L 2L2 2R2 B' 2B' 3B2 F2 L B 3F 2R' B L' 3R2 2R' D' 3D' B F2 3U' F' 3L 2R2 R B 3L2 3U B' 2D' L' 2L2 R' 2F' D 2D' F2 L2 D2 B2 3L' 3R 3U 3L' R 2F R 2F F2 L2 3F 2F 2R' 3F D' 3L2 2D 3U 2L D B' 2B 2D' 3B' L 3D' 3U L2 2D2 2L2 R' 3F' 2D B' 2F' 2R R2 3F2 U2 2R' 2U 2F' D 2D2 3D 2B2 U' B' R2 3F' 2R
*5. *B 2L2 D2 U' 3F' 3R2 D' 2U2 L' 2R 2D' B2 F' L2 3B 3F2 2F' 3R F2 2L B 3B 2U B2 D2 2R2 R' D' R 2U' 2B' D2 3D2 3U 2U' 3L 2D' 3D2 3U2 R2 2D 3U' U' 3F 3L F 2D' 3D2 3B 3F' F 2L2 D' 3U 2B2 F 2D' 3L2 2U' 2B R 2D2 L2 3R2 2F 3R D U' B 2B' L2 2L2 D2 3D 2R' 3F 3R2 3D2 L2 3L2 3R' 2R D2 2L2 D2 3D U' B' 2B2 F2 3L2 U2 F2 U2 2L 3D2 2U L R 3B'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U R2 U' R' U R2 F U' R2 U'
*2. *F2 U2 R' U R2 U' F2 U
*3. *R F U' R' F2 R' U R U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *F D' U2 F' U R L2 B' R' B' F2 D' R2 D F L2 D L2 B D
*2. *B2 U B2 U2 F' D2 F' L' D' B2 F' L U2 B2 R B U D2 F U Fw Uw2
*3. *F R U L2 R U2 F2 U D2 L2 R U' R' F B2 U L2 U L2 Fw' Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Fw2 L' Rw2 R' U' L B2 Uw L' D' U2 Rw' R' F2 D U F2 L' Uw' Rw U' L2 R Fw2 F2 Rw2 B' Uw Fw Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 R2 B Fw' Uw U B2 D' Uw2
*2. *L2 Rw' U' Rw2 F' L2 Fw F2 L2 Uw' U L' Rw R' Uw' B Fw2 R2 Fw2 Rw Uw Fw2 D2 B2 D Uw' B' D2 U2 B' L B F L2 D' F2 L U L Fw2
*3. *L2 Uw Fw F' U2 Fw2 D' Uw' U2 L Uw2 Fw2 Rw Uw2 B' U' Fw' U' L2 U F' D2 Uw2 B' D' Rw F' L Rw2 Uw' L F2 Rw' F' Uw2 F' D Uw2 B' U

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Dw2 Rw2 Bw F' U' Fw Rw2 Fw F2 L' D Uw2 B F' Dw2 Lw2 B' F R2 Bw2 U Lw Rw2 Dw' L2 Lw2 B2 R' U2 Lw2 U B' Fw' F Uw' U' Lw' F2 D F2 R Dw' L' Lw' F2 U' B' Bw Lw' F L2 F L2 Lw' R' U2 Lw Rw' U Fw'
*2. *B' Fw Dw L2 Uw U2 L' Lw Rw2 R2 Uw' F' D Bw2 D' U2 Rw F L' Lw B Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 D Bw F2 Uw U' F Dw' Bw' Fw' Uw2 L F2 Rw Uw2 Rw2 U' B' F Lw2 D L2 Rw Dw2 B2 Rw2 Dw2 Rw' Uw' Lw D Fw' U2 Lw' Uw' U2 B'
*3. *L2 Rw2 Fw2 F D2 Dw B R2 Fw' F2 Rw' B' Lw Rw Dw L2 Fw R2 D' U2 Rw' Fw' R2 D2 U' L Rw' U' B2 U' R Fw2 R D2 Lw2 Dw2 Rw' B R' Fw' Rw R Dw' U2 L Bw2 Fw' Lw2 Dw' Rw R2 D R Dw R2 Fw F2 U L2 Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *D2 F' 3R 2B2 2L 2D2 B 2B' U B' L 3U2 B2 3U2 2F2 R' 2F' U 3F F 2L' 3R' R2 B' L' 2U U2 2F' F 3U' B' L' 3U2 2F 2L' 3R2 R' D' 3U 3F L2 R' B' 3R2 3F 2U R 3U2 2F' 2D' F2 L' U2 R' 2D 3U' R' 2U U 2L' 2R' 2B2 3F 2D 2R2 2U' L2 2F2 3U 2L'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2D' 2L 3L 3R2 F' 2L' 2U' L2 3F' 3R 3F2 2U2 3R' 3D' 2L' 2R' 3F2 U' 2B' 3D' L2 3R' F D B' 2B L' F' 3U' B' 3F2 3D R B' L 2R2 R' F2 L' 2L 3B2 L2 3L 3F' D 2L' 2R 3U 3B2 3D 2U U2 3F U' 3L' 2B2 2L 2R' 3F 3L' 3D2 3U 3B' 3U' B' 3B2 2R' 3D R U' R2 3B' 3F2 2F' 3L B2 2B 3B 3F2 F' 3L F 3U' 2B 3F 3U 2U2 2F2 R2 3B2 3R2 3D2 L2 2L 3R' 2D 3F' 2L 3L' 3R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *R U' B2 D' U2 F D L F U L B' L2 R D R D' U B Rw' Uw
*2. *F' R' L' U2 B D2 L R B F U' D2 R D R' U B2 D2 U2 R' Fw Uw
*3. *L2 F U D' L F' B2 U L' U L' R2 B F2 D2 R' D2 R' U F' B2 Rw' Uw2
*4. *U2 R' D2 U2 R' D R' D F D' L' D' R' D U' L R2 U2 L2 F' Rw Uw'
*5. *F' B' D2 B F' R F B' R D2 F' U' L' U2 R' B' U2 R' D R' Fw' Uw2
*6. *L D2 B R2 B2 F R' L F2 U R' U' R B U L' F2 L' B2 D2 Rw' Uw
*7. *L' F' U' F U F2 U2 D L2 R' D2 U' R2 D' U2 R' D' L2 D2 F2 Rw Uw'
*8. *L' U B2 U B' R L' B2 F' U' B' D2 U' B' L U2 D F' R2 Fw Uw
*9. *F2 U' D2 B' F' U B' U F2 L2 F2 U' D B2 U2 B' F' R B2 L Fw Uw2
*10. *L' R' B F D' F2 L2 D' L2 U' D F2 R2 B D2 L2 R' D U F D2 Rw' Uw'
*11. *U B' D' L U' R2 F' D2 B2 L U' R2 L2 F R' L' B R' D' F L2 Fw Uw
*12. *F2 B2 D2 R U' F2 D R' L2 F' L' B L F D2 F L' R D' B2 U2 Fw' Uw'
*13. *L D' B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' F' B2 R' L2 U2 L' B2 D' B L2 Fw' Uw'
*14. *B R2 U2 B' U B2 U D R' U' B2 F R' B' D2 U' R L F' Rw Uw'
*15. *D' R2 D' U2 R2 D R F' U2 F' D U2 F2 B' L2 D' R2 D2 B2 D Rw' Uw
*16. *B R' U R' D2 B' D L B U R' F2 L' R' F' U' D2 F U2 L F Rw2 Uw'
*17. *U' L U R F' U D' B2 F R2 D2 B R U2 D B U' R' B' U2 Rw Uw'
*18. *D' U' B' F R2 D U2 F2 B' L' D' F D' U' R2 D B F D L' Fw' Uw2
*19. *D F' U2 R F' D' F' B' R2 U2 R U2 R2 L' D U B2 L2 F B2 L2 Fw' Uw2
*20. *D' F' U' F2 D' R F' L U2 B2 R' L2 U2 R2 L2 D' U L2 D Rw Uw'
*21. *D' B' R F2 U R D2 L U2 B' R L' D' F2 B' R2 B D2 U2 F2 D2 Fw Uw2
*22. *B' L U B' F U' L' D2 F D' B2 R2 L' B2 F' R2 F2 R' U Rw2 Uw2
*23. *F2 D2 B' D' R' D L2 R U' D F L F2 L D F' R' F D' Rw'
*24. *B2 D F2 U L' B F2 U D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 D F' R D2 B F Rw' Uw'
*25. *D2 B2 L2 U D2 L F' R' D' F D R2 F' D' R2 F' B D B2 D2 Fw' Uw2
*26. *L2 F2 U D' R F U' L U2 D2 R' D R2 F' R' D U' F U D' L'
*27. *F' D B' F L2 R D F' B' U2 D2 R' B2 D' B' L D R L' Fw' Uw
*28. *B U2 B2 U2 B' F D' F R' B2 D' B F' D' L2 R' U D2 L Fw' Uw
*29. *B' U2 F2 R' L D2 R D2 R2 D2 B F D R' L' D2 R L2 D' Fw Uw2
*30. *B R U' L' D2 F' D' U' R2 L D U' R2 D' U L' U' F' B' U Fw' Uw
*31. *R L B2 L' D' B' D' R' F R' U' F B2 D' U R2 U' D' B' D2 U' Fw' Uw'
*32. *F2 R2 L' U' F' R2 F L' U' D B' D' L D2 U2 F U2 B F' R U' Rw Uw'
*33. *D B2 U L' F D U B2 F R' U' R B R' D F U' F' U2 B2 L Fw Uw2
*34. *U' R D2 R B2 L F2 B R' U' B2 L D2 F' B2 U' L2 B2 R2 L' Fw Uw2
*35. *U D' B' D2 L2 U R' B F2 D2 R' F2 L D U' F' L' B' F' D2 Fw Uw'
*36. *F2 U D' L U B' U L D' B2 D' U2 L' F U' R F2 B' L2 U D Fw Uw
*37. *B L B L' U' F2 U L' F2 L' R2 U B2 U2 D2 L2 U2 R2 L2 F U Fw Uw'
*38. *R U2 F' D U B D R B' D2 U' L' R' D2 R' L2 D2 F B U Fw' Uw
*39. *U' D' B2 D' U L' U B L2 R2 D' U' L' R2 U D2 B2 F L2 Fw'
*40. *D' R2 F' D R2 F' U2 B2 D' U' R2 L' U2 L F R L' U2 L' U F Rw' Uw'
*41. *R D2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B F' R2 U2 B' L' D2 R' B2 L D L' D2 Rw' Uw2
*42. *D' L' U2 B2 F D2 U2 F2 L F2 U L' B2 L B R2 B2 U2 L R B Rw Uw
*43. *F2 L' F R' D2 U' B' L' B F D' B2 F' R2 B' L2 B' F' R' Fw Uw'
*44. *D R U D2 B' U D R L2 B L2 F' U' L R D F2 R' B2 U2 Rw' Uw
*45. *U' L' R' F' B D2 U2 B R' F2 B2 D L' B' R' F' U B U D' F Rw
*46. *B' U B2 D' B2 F' U2 F' B2 L U' L' F R2 D' U2 B F R Fw' Uw2
*47. *D' F2 D' U R2 L' U D2 B2 D2 L2 U' L' R2 U L2 U' R2 B U Rw Uw'
*48. *B' L' F2 D L2 D F2 D' R2 F' L2 B' L' U R D2 U' F' U2 Rw Uw2
*49. *L R D' F' B' L' D2 B2 D' F' R U F' B2 R' B2 L' D F2 Rw2 Uw2
*50. *B' R2 B' D' L' U2 D L' B2 F' R2 D' R2 U2 D' F L U F2 D' F2 Rw2 Uw2
*51. *U2 B' D' L R D2 F' B L2 D2 B' F2 D' U' B2 D' U' F B' L Fw' Uw'
*52. *F2 D2 U B2 F' U2 D' L2 F R U' B' F2 R' D2 U R L2 D2 U Fw Uw2
*53. *R' F2 R' B2 F2 L D2 R' F R U' F2 U' B2 L' B2 U' B U' D Fw' Uw'
*54. *F R2 B' U2 F' B' U B' U D R D F' L D2 R2 L2 F2 R F' B' Rw' Uw
*55. *L B' U' B' L' B2 U2 D2 L2 R' U2 L2 D2 B' D F D' B2 D2 L Fw Uw'
*56. *D L D U R2 U F' D' L2 U' L' F R U L' U' B2 L2 R F U Rw Uw
*57. *U D L' B2 F R2 L2 F D2 R2 B2 R U2 R' B' L D R2 U2 B R2 Fw' Uw'
*58. *F D2 F' L D2 F2 D F U F R2 D' B2 L2 R F2 U2 F' R D' R Uw'
*59. *U2 B2 F U2 L' U R L2 F' R2 U' R' B2 R2 D R U B2 R
*60. *L U2 D' R2 U' D' B2 L' U B R L2 F R' U R2 L D2 R' U Rw Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *R U2 F U B2 D2 R2 B2 L' U2 F2 R2 L2 D2 F D2 R2 F R2 F2
*2. *F2 L U2 F2 R B2 R D2 U2 B2 L' D L2 B' F2 D F U L F2 L'
*3. *D' F2 D R2 F2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 U L' B' U F2 L R D' B' R' F
*4. *D F' D L U2 R U' D' B L U' F2 D2 R2 D' F2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2
*5. *R2 D U B2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 R2 D R' U' F D2 L F' U L D' U'

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *B2 D R2 U' F2 D2 L2 D R2 D' U' F' R' B L2 R2 B2 L U' B2 U2
*2. *D2 F2 L2 D2 U' F2 D' L2 D2 U2 B' R B R' U B' L' F2 U F
*3. *B2 R2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 B' U R D F' L R' U2 B2
*4. *L2 D' R2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 U R B2 U B2 D2 B' R' D2 F U'
*5. *L2 B2 F' R2 F2 R2 F' L2 D2 B' U2 L' D R' B' L' F2 L' B U2 L

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *F2 L2 R2 D L2 U' B2 D' L2 U F2 R' F' R2 B2 U B' D L B' R'
*2. *F2 L2 U R2 D2 U' R2 U F2 U R2 F' L U F L' D' L2 D
*3. *R2 F2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D B D R2 B' L' D2 U L2 R B
*4. *R F U' B L' F' L' D' F' B2 U2 R' U2 L' F2 L U2 R2 U2 R2
*5. *F2 R2 U' R2 D2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 U' L R' D' R' F L2 R2 B' F2 U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F B2 R' F2 R2 B2 R F2 R' D2 R F' R U2 R' D' U' F U R' D R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *U' R F2 R2 U R' U' F' U2
*3. *F2 L2 B U2 F2 L2 F' D2 F' R2 B D' L2 R F' D' R2 U F' L R
*4. *Uw U F2 U' F' D2 L2 Rw' B' Fw2 U Rw D' Rw2 U' Fw2 R' D' U2 Fw L' Fw2 Uw2 L2 Uw2 L2 B' F Uw B L2 Fw Uw' U' B' D Rw Uw2 Fw' L

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *U' F2 U' R2 U F' U F' R2
*3. *L D R' F U D' B2 D' B' R' F2 D B2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 U F2 U
*4. *R2 Fw2 Rw B2 R U B2 L Rw' Fw2 Rw B2 F D' U Rw D2 U2 Rw R' B2 D' R' B' D' U B' L R2 Uw B Rw2 B F2 R2 F' D2 U' F2 D'
*5. *Lw2 R Uw' U' B Bw' F' D2 F' D B' Bw U Fw' L D' Lw' Rw D U2 Lw2 F Uw2 B' Fw' Lw U2 Fw2 Uw' L2 U F L' Lw' R' F2 U2 Bw D' B2 Dw' Uw2 U' B' Dw L Rw2 D Rw Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 F Dw' Rw' Dw' U L' Rw2 R2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *F' U' F' U F' R F2 R U2
*3. *B' U2 F U2 R2 D2 R2 F D2 F U2 L F' D L' B2 R2 D2 U F' L2
*4. *Uw2 B2 F2 R' B' F2 U' F2 L D' Uw' Rw D2 Uw' U L B' Uw2 L Rw B' U' L B2 Uw' B2 Uw U' B2 Rw R' B Rw2 D2 B' F' D U' L' R
*5. *R2 F Lw' Rw' U B' F D' R D Dw' Uw' R2 D2 Dw2 F2 D L2 Rw' B Lw2 Dw2 U' Fw F' Lw' R U2 L' Lw' Rw R Dw2 F D2 Dw2 Rw' B' Fw Dw2 Bw Rw' Bw' U B Uw B2 Bw2 F2 Rw D2 Uw R' D' U2 Fw2 L' D2 Rw' Uw
*6. *2L' 3R' 3F2 D2 2B F' R D2 R2 2U2 L 3F 2L2 U B' 3F' R D' 3F D2 2R' R2 B2 3U F2 R' 2D' R 2D U2 R' D 3R 3U F 3R2 F 2U 3F' U L' 3R' B' 2B' 3R B U 2L' 2R2 R 2B2 L2 2R' 2F D2 2D' U' 2B2 3U2 R' 2U2 3R 2F' 3R2 D 2D2 B2 3R' F' 2D

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *R U2 R F2 R U F2 U R2
*3. *B2 U L2 D2 L' F' R2 D' F D2 L F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 U2
*4. *B2 Uw2 Fw L2 U2 R U' Fw' Uw' Rw F2 D' U' L' Rw D Uw F' Rw B2 D' Uw' R' Uw' Fw' Uw' U R Uw2 U R2 B Uw Rw2 R Uw' R B2 Rw2 R'
*5. *Rw2 D Dw' B Dw' Bw2 R2 U2 Bw U2 Rw R D2 U2 Bw Dw B2 Bw Fw2 F' L' Lw' Dw' Lw' Fw U' F Lw2 Dw Lw2 Rw2 B D B' L B2 Fw U' Lw2 B Lw2 R Bw2 F' D2 Lw2 Uw' B F Rw' B' Fw Rw2 R' Dw' Lw2 Fw D' Lw2 Bw'
*6. *F2 L 2F D2 2L 2F' 2R2 R 2B' 3F2 2F L2 2F 3U2 2U' 2F2 F2 D B2 2F' L' 2R2 3U' 3R' D' 3U2 2L2 B2 2L D' 2B2 2D 3F2 F' R2 2U2 3F' 2F L2 D 2L2 R' 2B' D2 3U B 2F' 3R2 F U 2R' 2B' D' 3U2 3F2 2F 2D2 2R 2D' L' 3F L 2F2 L' 2U L 2U' L B2 2D'
*7. *3D' U B' D2 3B 3F' 3U' 3F2 F 3R' 2D' 2L' 2B' 3B2 2F2 F L2 2L2 3D 3U2 3R 3F R' 3U 2L B' 3F2 F' 3D' 2B2 R' B' 2F D2 3R 3F2 D' 3F L' 2R 2B' U F L' 3L2 3R2 2R' 2F 3U 3B2 R 3U L' U2 2B 3R 3D 3R2 B' L' 3B' L' 3R' R2 2F D 3D 2U' 2F' F2 2U2 3R' 2B2 U2 B 2L2 R2 2U' 3R' R2 3D' R U2 3F' D R 2F D' 2U' 2L' F 3R D2 3D 2R B' 3B' 3F' 3D' 3F'

*Clock
1. *UR6+ DR3- DL0+ UL1- U0+ R4- D1- L3+ ALL2+ y2 U0+ R1- D4+ L2+ ALL2+ UR
*2. *UR3- DR0+ DL4- UL1+ U2+ R4- D5+ L5+ ALL0+ y2 U3- R1- D2+ L4+ ALL2+ UL
*3. *UR0+ DR1- DL5- UL4- U0+ R3- D2- L2- ALL1- y2 U3- R2- D0+ L4- ALL3+ DL UL
*4. *UR1- DR3+ DL4- UL1- U2+ R5+ D5- L5+ ALL3+ y2 U5+ R2+ D1- L4- ALL5-
*5. *UR6+ DR5+ DL3- UL2+ U5+ R2- D3- L4+ ALL2+ y2 U6+ R4- D5- L2+ ALL1- UR UL

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *U L U R U' B R' U r' u'
*2. *U L B' L U R' L U B' l' r' b u'
*3. *L B' U L U' B' L' R r b' u
*4. *R' L U' R' B U' R' L l' u
*5. *U' L U B' L U R' L l r'

*Square-1
1. *(0, -4) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 3) / (-5, -2) / (2, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4)
*2. *(0, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (6, -4)
*3. *(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, -1) / (0, 2) / (0, -4) / (-1, 0)
*4. *(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (3, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 2) / (0, -4)
*5. *(1, 0) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -2)

*Skewb
1. *R' B' U' L' R L' R U' B' U'
*2. *L R U L B U' B' U R' B' U'
*3. *R L' B R L B' U' L U B' U'
*4. *R' U' L' R' B U B' R' L' B' U'
*5. *U R' L B' L R L' U' R' B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U

*Mini Guildford
2. *F' U R2 U' F2 R2 U F R'
*3. *B U2 L2 B2 L2 R2 B U2 F D2 B D' R' B F L R2 B U R' U'
*4. *B' L F' R Uw F' Uw Fw2 Uw' L2 F' D Uw U2 B' Fw Uw' U2 Fw' F' L R D R2 U' Fw2 L' D2 Rw F2 Uw' Rw Uw' F L2 B L' Rw2 Uw2 F'
*5. *Dw' B Fw' L2 Rw Uw' B' Lw B' Bw2 Fw' R B' L Bw' F2 U' Lw Bw' L' B2 Lw2 R Fw L' B Fw' U Bw Uw U2 Bw D Uw' L Dw L Fw D' Bw Lw Rw2 B' Fw F' Uw' Rw' Uw U2 L2 Lw U2 Lw' Fw Lw' B L' Uw L2 R
*OH. *D2 R2 F R2 D2 R2 B D2 B2 F2 D' F' L F' R D' R2 U' B2 U2 B'
*Clock. *UR0+ DR0+ DL1+ UL3+ U6+ R4- D5+ L4- ALL2+ y2 U6+ R5+ D2+ L2+ ALL6+ UR UL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *U' R' U' B' U' B' U L' B r' b' u'
*Skewb. *L U R' U' R' L B' U' B' U'
*Square-1. *(3, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-4, 6) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -4) / (2, 0) / (-3, -4)


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jan 23, 2018)

2x2 : 4.45, (4.35), 4.73, (5.99), 5.21 = 4.80
3x3 : 15.71, 13.14, (11.83), (16.03), 15.38 = 14.74
4x4 : 52.60, 54.56, 50.23, (56.70), (49.92) = 52.46
5x5 : (1:42.86), 1:36.24, 1:35.54, (1:33.46), 1:36.07 = 1:35.95
6x6 : (2:39.02), 2:49.24, 2:53.02, 2:49.33, (3:00.21) = 2:50.53
7x7 : (4:05.52), 4:01.96, 3:52.39, 3:56.39, (3:43.94) = 3:56.91
2 BLD : DNF, 56.68, 37.41 = 37.41
3 BLD : 2:51.01, 3:11.11, 3:16.11 = 2:51.01
4 BLD :
5 BLD :
Multi BLD :
OH : 33.15, (41.02), 32.26, 38.81, (28.44) = 34.74
FEET :
MTS : (43.43), (50.50), 46.23, 46.46, 43.58 = 45.42
FMC :
2-4 Relay : 1:15.82
2-5 Relay : 3:04.45
2-6 Relay : 6:16.15
2-7 Relay : 9:56.83
Clock : 15.20, 13.35, (12.50), (DNF), 14.82 = 14.46
Megaminx : 1:27.31, (1:22.24), 1:26.33, 1:32.23, (1:34.30) = 1:28.62
Pyraminx : 6.16, 5.80, (6.99), 5.21, (4.72) = 5.72
Square-1 : 26.86, 23.97, 25.48, (21.82), (34.82) = 25.44
Skewb : (11.62), 6.84, 9.33, 8.31, (4.46) = 8.16
Kilominx : (46.14), (35.23), 36.98, 41.23, 39.73 = 39.31
Mini Guildford : 6:34.88


----------



## muchacho (Jan 23, 2018)

*3x3OH*: (35.22), 32.11, (21.81), 23.50, 25.22 = *26.94*


----------



## Lumej (Jan 23, 2018)

2x2: (7.76), 9.76, (12.35), 10.30, 9.29 = 9.78
3x3: (27.85), 21.27, (17.21), 21.90, 26.16 = 23.11
4x4: 1:56.13, (1:41.79), 1:53.20, 2:01.68, (2:06.48) = 1:57.00
pyraminx: 20.43, (24.56), 17.36, 18.04, (15.21+) = 18.61
234: 2:41.99
2345: 7:00.06
2x2bld: (2:45.72), 3:47.06, (3:47.88) = 3:47.06


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jan 26, 2018)

2x2:
3x3: (15.19) (12.05) 14.32 12.16 13.28 = 13.26
4x4:
5x5:
6x6:
7x7:
2bld:
3bld:
4bld:
5bld:
6bld:
Multibld:
Oh: (41.69) 34.57 39.68 (30.22) 37.12 = 37.12
Feet:
Match the scramble:
Fmc: 39


Spoiler: Solution



D F’ D2 L2 F’ 2x2x2 + pair 
D’ B2 D B’ 2x2x3 
D’ R B R’ B’ F2L-1
R’ D R D2 * F D F’ D F D F’ D2 F’ R F R’ D2 
*D B’ D F2 D’ B D F2 D2
Final solution:
D F’ D2 L2 F’ D’ B2 D B’ D’ R B R’ B’ R’ D R D’ B’ D F2 D’ B D F2 D2 F D F’ D F D F’ D2 F’ R F R’ D2


2-4 relay:
2-5 relay:
2-6 relay:
2-7 relay:
Clock:
Mega:
Pyra:
Sq-1:
Skewb:
Mini Guildford:


----------



## RedJack22 (Jan 26, 2018)

2x2 (I stink at it): 11.27, 12.43, 11.89, 18.58, 8.85
3x3: 19.86, 23.42, 23.58, 18.65, 17.76


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Jan 27, 2018)

3x3: (23.51), 23.91, 24.94, 26.91, (28.25) = 25.25


----------



## Jacck (Jan 28, 2018)

Did it! A score in all 28 events this week - with no DNF!
There are only two DNS in 2bld-5bld each, but I think I leave it like that 
Will post the vid of the 7bld (only my 4th success after 20 DNF in a row) in the blindfold accomplishment thread later.


----------



## James Hake (Jan 28, 2018)

*2x2: *3.80, 4.03, 3.73, (4.59), (3.25) = *3.85 average
3x3: *11.27, (10.59), 10.72, (12.38), 12.11 = *11.37 average
4x4: *1:02.09, 1:04.66, 1:00.60, (58.95), (1:14.61) = *1:02.45 average
OH: *28.09, 21.66, (DNF), 26.82, (21.03) = *25.52 average *(overall pb lol)
*FMC: 36 moves *(see below)
*2-4: 1:17.10 single
Pyra: *(11.12), 11.09, 6.77, 9.88, (5.49) = *9.25 average
Square 1:* 17.49, (14.64), (19.60), 17.28, 17.68 = *17.48 average
Skewb: *9.86, 8.77, 7.73, (6.95), (10.39) = *8.79 average*
*---*​


Spoiler: 36 move solution



R' U' F B2 R' F2 R2 B2 R F2 R' D2 R F' R U2 R' D' U' F U R' D R' U' F

z2 U F' U2 R2 F' // 2x2x2
y U' R2 U R' // 2x2x3
y2 F // insert pair
U' L F' L' // insert cross edge
F' U' F // create pair
L' U R U' R' // alternate insert
L2 U L' U L U2 L2 U2 L U L' U L U' // cancel into 2GLL


----------



## Thom S. (Jan 28, 2018)

3x3: 28.77
(36.748)
30.557
28.317
27.467
(26.543)

Square-1: 20.42
20.434
(22.046)
20.235
(16.472)
20.589

Megaminx: 03:47.03
03:50.707
(04:51.651)
03:45.201
03:15.199
(DNS)


----------



## xbrandationx (Jan 29, 2018)

*3x3: *19.08, 17.16, 18.69, (16.25), (19.73) = *18.31*


----------



## JDcuber (Jan 29, 2018)

2x2- 8.36, 5.36, 5.39, 8.74, 5.75= 6.50
3x3- 15.15, 18.16, 15.26, 17.35, 16.86= 16.49
4x4- 1:06.38, 1:21.04, 1:12.52, 1:04.58, 1:13.19= 1:10.70
5x5- 2:25.80, 2:31.09, 2:24.09, 2:27.90, 2:14.46= 2:25.93
6x6- 4:55.09, 4:13.73, 4:48.25, 4:34.46, 4:15.16= 4:32.62
7x7- 7:27.41, 7:17.48, 7:45.41, 7:59.22, 7:31.57= 7:31.46
3-4 relay- 1:40.15
2-5 relay- 4:23.41
2-6 relay- 8:52.00
3x3 oh- 39.86, 36.36, 36.25, 35.36, 38.67= 37.09
Skewb- 8.64, 9.98, 21.13, 16.97, 5.50= 11.86
Pyraminx- 15.29, 13.97, 17.69, 10.58, 10.20= 13.28
Megaminx- 2:49.98, 3:08.79, 2:46.08, 3:03.91, 3:02.19= 2:58.69


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 30, 2018)

Results for week 5: congrats to TheDubDubJr, thecubingwizard and Elf

*2x2x2*(125)

 1.80 applezfall
 1.88 MattheoDW
 1.95 RCTACameron
 2.09 asacuber
 2.31 turtwig
 2.32 Mika17
 2.44 lejitcuber
 2.46 TheDubDubJr
 2.48 DhruvA
 2.59 leomannen
 2.64 Isaac Lai
 2.65 JustinTimeCuber
 2.88 G2013
 2.89 Jscuber
 2.99 therubikscombo
 3.12 CubicOreo
 3.13 thecubingwizard
 3.13 asiahyoo1997
 3.14 Competition Cuber
 3.15 mihnea3000
 3.47 AidanNoogie
 3.48 Paarth Chhabra
 3.57 ExultantCarn
 3.58 Torch
 3.68 Elf
 3.76 GenTheThief
 3.80 The Pocket Cuber
 3.82 Marcus Siu
 3.85 James Hake
 3.94 RobinCube
 3.95 [email protected]
 4.00 DGCubes
 4.02 speedcuber71
 4.03 DaniëlKassab1
 4.08 acchyutjolly26
 4.15 typo56
 4.20 2017LAMB06
 4.27 MCuber
 4.28 Algy Cuber
 4.30 Metallic Silver
 4.32 E-Cuber
 4.35 tdm
 4.36 leudcfa
 4.39 Shadowjockey
 4.39 Moonwink Cuber
 4.42 Christopher_Cabrera
 4.42 sigalig
 4.49 Josh5271
 4.51 Ordway Persyn
 4.52 typeman5
 4.52 Mcuber5
 4.53 T1_M0
 4.53 Keenan Johnson
 4.64 thejerber44
 4.67 Jami Viljanen
 4.68 DCG
 4.74 weatherman223
 4.80 Ianwubby
 4.80 bacyril
 4.81 sam596
 4.88 Mastercuber04
 4.89 MartinN13
 4.94 TipsterTrickster
 5.01 ARandomCuber
 5.21 The Blockhead
 5.22 NolanDoes2x2
 5.36 Rubiksdude4144
 5.36 Oatch
 5.37 whatshisbucket
 5.39 Aerospry
 5.41 buzzteam4
 5.41 tigermaxi
 5.80 CornerCutter
 5.83 NathanaelCubes
 5.84 tkern
 5.85 motionglitch
 6.08 Mackenzie Dy
 6.11 CubeStack_Official
 6.43 Bogdan
 6.48 cytokid101
 6.50 JDcuber
 6.54 oliviervlcube
 6.59 OJ Cubing
 6.63 Undefined7
 6.64 Lewis
 6.70 Irfzwan
 6.77 xyzzy
 6.81 Bubbagrub
 6.81 h2f
 6.82 CubingRF
 6.83 Sue Doenim
 6.85 Woodman567
 6.93 Alea
 7.00 SpartanSailor
 7.06 ichcubegern
 7.12 obatake
 7.15 PotatoesAreUs
 7.25 kumato
 7.34 theos
 7.44 Glomnipotent
 7.77 CM Cubes
 8.12 Nateman564
 8.22 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8.41 tj.k8386
 8.48 speedcube.insta
 8.55 DumplingMaster
 8.66 Mike Hughey
 8.73 Alex Benham
 9.01 BJTheUnknown
 9.10 kingb1rd
 9.53 WillyTheWizard
 9.73 DatFatCat137
 9.76 Justin Miner
 9.78 Lumej
 10.80 FireCuber
 11.26 Jacck
 11.86 RedJack22
 11.98 dnguyen2204
 12.29 KylerWoods
 14.06 TylerBur
 14.63 GTregay
 14.79 AMCuber1618
 15.10 arbivara
 15.55 MatsBergsten
 DNF JL Cubing
*3x3x3 *(145)

 6.87 Aryan
 7.65 asiahyoo1997
 7.81 lejitcuber
 8.36 Carterk
 9.04 FastCubeMaster
 9.23 mihnea3000
 9.23 Isaac Lai
 9.34 thecubingwizard
 9.53 Mika17
 9.58 JustinTimeCuber
 9.61 turtwig
 9.80 tdm
 9.89 therubikscombo
 9.91 DhruvA
 10.01 TheDubDubJr
 10.30 G2013
 10.33 speedcuber71
 10.34 DCG
 10.62 MattheoDW
 10.80 AidanNoogie
 10.82 ichcubegern
 11.02 Competition Cuber
 11.04 RCTACameron
 11.04 DGCubes
 11.06 thejerber44
 11.10 asacuber
 11.20 Elf
 11.26 typeman5
 11.31 Dream Cubing
 11.36 Torch
 11.37 James Hake
 11.41 Paarth Chhabra
 11.42 Shadowjockey
 11.50 applezfall
 11.86 Mastercuber04
 11.87 CubicOreo
 11.90 Leo Annett
 11.91 Keroma12
 11.96 denthebro
 12.00 DaniëlKassab1
 12.26 GenTheThief
 12.44 ExultantCarn
 12.52 Jscuber
 12.60 typo56
 12.64 acchyutjolly26
 12.78 Mackenzie Dy
 12.85 Marcus Siu
 12.86 Mcuber5
 12.88 CubeStack_Official
 12.95 Glomnipotent
 13.02 MCuber
 13.17 sigalig
 13.23 ARandomCuber
 13.24 2017LAMB06
 13.25 Underwatercuber
 13.58 Keenan Johnson
 13.59 Corner Twist Cubing
 13.86 sam596
 14.05 Ordway Persyn
 14.43 Josh5271
 14.60 RobinCube
 14.60 Selkie
 14.65 leomannen
 14.74 bacyril
 14.85 Moonwink Cuber
 14.88 MaxCubes
 15.09 E-Cuber
 15.23 Christopher_Cabrera
 15.35 OJ Cubing
 15.35 DumplingMaster
 15.54 T1_M0
 15.60 CornerCutter
 15.82 PotatoesAreUs
 15.84 Ianwubby
 15.84 buzzteam4
 16.07 Aerospry
 16.19 xyzzy
 16.49 JDcuber
 16.49 weatherman223
 16.50 kingb1rd
 16.81 tigermaxi
 16.88 Metallic Silver
 17.11 Oatch
 17.29 cytokid101
 17.38 leudcfa
 17.48 [email protected]
 17.53 Woodman567
 17.54 h2f
 17.55 speedcube.insta
 17.59 Bogdan
 17.89 motionglitch
 18.17 Jami Viljanen
 18.31 xbrandationx
 18.49 Rubiksdude4144
 18.96 tkern
 18.98 The Blockhead
 19.04 Sue Doenim
 19.53 Moreno van Rooijen
 19.71 Deri Nata Wijaya
 20.12 NolanDoes2x2
 20.13 Pteradorktyl
 20.61 Alea
 20.64 RedJack22
 20.86 Algy Cuber
 20.97 The Pocket Cuber
 21.17 Mike Hughey
 21.18 KylerWoods
 21.23 obatake
 21.25 [email protected]
 21.37 oliviervlcube
 22.29 whatshisbucket
 22.43 FIREFOX229
 22.55 BJTheUnknown
 22.75 kilwap147
 22.87 Lewis
 23.11 Lumej
 23.31 MartinN13
 23.52 SpartanSailor
 23.73 mathwizard888
 25.11 theos
 25.13 audiophile121
 25.15 GTregay
 25.25 Petri Krzywacki
 25.95 Nateman564
 26.09 TylerBur
 26.14 Justin Miner
 26.46 DatFatCat137
 26.48 CM Cubes
 27.33 CubingRF
 27.77 Bubbagrub
 28.03 Charlie Dahlgren
 28.12 kumato
 28.77 Thom S.
 29.28 RyuKagamine
 29.61 One Wheel
 31.26 NathanaelCubes
 32.24 Undefined7
 34.75 WillyTheWizard
 35.89 Alex Benham
 36.15 dnguyen2204
 37.90 Jacck
 40.28 MatsBergsten
 41.64 arbivara
 41.73 tj.k8386
 1:35.74 AMCuber1618
*4x4x4*(105)

 31.15 asiahyoo1997
 33.37 Aryan
 33.92 lejitcuber
 35.22 thecubingwizard
 36.93 mihnea3000
 37.60 G2013
 39.32 Carterk
 39.86 Elf
 40.20 ichcubegern
 41.09 TheDubDubJr
 41.56 speedcuber71
 41.83 typo56
 41.98 MattheoDW
 42.91 turtwig
 43.65 Shadowjockey
 45.72 AidanNoogie
 46.85 thejerber44
 47.47 Competition Cuber
 47.63 sigalig
 47.71 Mika17
 47.94 CubicOreo
 48.16 tdm
 48.43 Jscuber
 49.37 DCG
 49.61 Mcuber5
 50.15 DaniëlKassab1
 50.75 DGCubes
 51.50 DhruvA
 51.51 MCuber
 52.46 bacyril
 52.67 therubikscombo
 52.94 Glomnipotent
 53.26 Mastercuber04
 53.29 acchyutjolly26
 53.32 Keenan Johnson
 53.50 Marcus Siu
 53.76 OJ Cubing
 54.30 CornerCutter
 54.39 Keroma12
 54.89 Leo Annett
 55.37 typeman5
 55.81 RCTACameron
 55.97 Christopher_Cabrera
 57.10 Josh5271
 57.13 Ianwubby
 57.78 sam596
 58.66 buzzteam4
 58.86 JustinTimeCuber
 59.42 xyzzy
 59.62 applezfall
 59.79 Selkie
 1:00.17 T1_M0
 1:00.54 leomannen
 1:01.85 2017LAMB06
 1:02.45 James Hake
 1:02.59 ARandomCuber
 1:03.41 PotatoesAreUs
 1:05.43 leudcfa
 1:08.21 Moonwink Cuber
 1:10.70 JDcuber
 1:12.67 The Blockhead
 1:14.17 tigermaxi
 1:15.63 E-Cuber
 1:17.13 Metallic Silver
 1:17.25 ExultantCarn
 1:18.45 kingb1rd
 1:19.71 Alea
 1:21.06 Bubbagrub
 1:21.15 weatherman223
 1:24.08 tkern
 1:24.23 Jami Viljanen
 1:24.31 Bogdan
 1:27.09 Mackenzie Dy
 1:28.41 kilwap147
 1:29.03 cytokid101
 1:29.65 One Wheel
 1:30.25 Sue Doenim
 1:30.79 motionglitch
 1:31.93 audiophile121
 1:32.34 CubeStack_Official
 1:32.36 KylerWoods
 1:33.04 Momedy
 1:36.17 Algy Cuber
 1:36.84 Oatch
 1:39.55 SpartanSailor
 1:40.11 Rubiksdude4144
 1:40.40 theos
 1:42.21 Lewis
 1:42.37 Mike Hughey
 1:44.72 RyuKagamine
 1:46.87 NathanaelCubes
 1:57.00 Lumej
 2:00.73 TylerBur
 2:04.99 MartinN13
 2:07.12 MatsBergsten
 2:07.80 speedcube.insta
 2:11.13 GTregay
 2:12.16 Jacck
 2:28.05 kumato
 2:38.33 NolanDoes2x2
 2:49.82 AMCuber1618
 3:16.83 Bart Van Eynde
 4:06.15 dnguyen2204
 4:13.34 [email protected]
 DNF CubingRF
*5x5x5*(68)

 51.95 asiahyoo1997
 57.81 lejitcuber
 1:11.05 ichcubegern
 1:12.07 Isaac Lai
 1:14.11 Shadowjockey
 1:14.91 TheDubDubJr
 1:16.70 thecubingwizard
 1:16.83 Elf
 1:17.20 mihnea3000
 1:19.46 turtwig
 1:21.60 speedcuber71
 1:22.48 Keroma12
 1:23.01 Carterk
 1:24.61 G2013
 1:25.19 sigalig
 1:27.39 AidanNoogie
 1:28.57 Competition Cuber
 1:29.19 DGCubes
 1:31.26 DaniëlKassab1
 1:35.95 bacyril
 1:36.62 CubicOreo
 1:36.66 Ordway Persyn
 1:41.02 tdm
 1:41.43 Ianwubby
 1:41.47 Mcuber5
 1:42.85 RCTACameron
 1:43.62 acchyutjolly26
 1:44.95 thejerber44
 1:46.20 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:47.92 xyzzy
 1:49.18 Marcus Siu
 1:51.48 Glomnipotent
 1:51.57 Leo Annett
 1:51.66 therubikscombo
 1:53.12 Selkie
 1:54.08 JustinTimeCuber
 1:55.25 Mastercuber04
 1:55.90 The Blockhead
 1:59.26 applezfall
 1:59.34 buzzteam4
 2:00.84 T1_M0
 2:03.67 MCuber
 2:04.88 Alea
 2:10.88 Metallic Silver
 2:11.02 ARandomCuber
 2:14.57 Bogdan
 2:25.31 PotatoesAreUs
 2:25.93 JDcuber
 2:38.43 One Wheel
 2:39.76 Mike Hughey
 2:39.90 leudcfa
 2:44.64 Lewis
 2:46.68 KylerWoods
 2:47.02 audiophile121
 2:47.60 Sue Doenim
 2:52.59 Jami Viljanen
 2:55.52 theos
 2:56.57 tkern
 2:59.80 motionglitch
 3:17.22 NathanaelCubes
 3:17.32 kingb1rd
 3:20.36 Jacck
 3:29.02 cytokid101
 3:40.65 weatherman223
 3:53.30 speedcube.insta
 3:54.16 MatsBergsten
 4:12.69 GTregay
 6:01.98 AMCuber1618
*6x6x6*(33)

 2:18.10 Shadowjockey
 2:19.82 TheDubDubJr
 2:21.43 ichcubegern
 2:23.31 thecubingwizard
 2:32.51 Elf
 2:34.58 mihnea3000
 2:41.68 Isaac Lai
 2:50.53 bacyril
 2:58.06 sigalig
 2:58.51 xyzzy
 3:06.44 DaniëlKassab1
 3:08.28 AidanNoogie
 3:18.00 DGCubes
 3:20.77 typo56
 3:32.63 Marcus Siu
 3:34.11 Selkie
 3:46.73 Christopher_Cabrera
 3:46.83 therubikscombo
 3:49.29 Mcuber5
 3:54.73 T1_M0
 3:55.73 The Blockhead
 4:03.38 PotatoesAreUs
 4:25.38 Alea
 4:32.62 JDcuber
 5:00.79 One Wheel
 5:23.15 Jacck
 5:26.63 tkern
 5:30.13 Mike Hughey
 5:47.18 RyuKagamine
 5:53.89 Jscuber
 6:11.82 theos
 7:11.59 MatsBergsten
 DNF speedcuber71
*7x7x7*(30)

 2:25.52 Dream Cubing
 3:00.79 TheDubDubJr
 3:03.92 lejitcuber
 3:26.79 Shadowjockey
 3:35.82 ichcubegern
 3:48.06 Elf
 3:56.91 bacyril
 4:31.67 xyzzy
 4:36.87 sigalig
 4:41.66 AidanNoogie
 4:51.49 G2013
 4:53.49 DGCubes
 4:54.98 typo56
 5:23.64 Christopher_Cabrera
 5:32.24 Selkie
 6:09.88 Marcus Siu
 6:11.71 Mcuber5
 6:16.57 The Blockhead
 6:22.21 PotatoesAreUs
 6:26.96 Alea
 7:34.80 JDcuber
 7:36.90 One Wheel
 7:40.14 Mike Hughey
 7:42.66 Jacck
 8:13.23 tkern
10:10.82 NathanaelCubes
10:44.32 GTregay
11:28.37 MatsBergsten
13:38.52 speedcube.insta
 DNF T1_M0
*3x3 one handed*(101)

 13.20 Petro Leum
 14.87 Aryan
 15.51 Carterk
 15.61 asiahyoo1997
 15.66 mihnea3000
 15.70 tdm
 16.18 thecubingwizard
 16.71 typeman5
 17.33 Dream Cubing
 17.39 TheDubDubJr
 17.73 GenTheThief
 17.86 ichcubegern
 18.42 turtwig
 18.86 RCTACameron
 19.13 CubicOreo
 19.19 Torch
 19.89 applezfall
 20.08 Mcuber5
 20.27 asacuber
 20.41 DCG
 21.25 Jscuber
 21.77 thejerber44
 22.04 Leo Annett
 22.17 Paarth Chhabra
 22.26 therubikscombo
 22.44 YY
 22.81 Shadowjockey
 22.87 DGCubes
 23.01 Elf
 23.13 AidanNoogie
 23.14 DaniëlKassab1
 23.18 Glomnipotent
 23.28 2017LAMB06
 23.48 DhruvA
 23.55 ARandomCuber
 23.67 Metallic Silver
 23.76 Ianwubby
 23.76 sigalig
 24.26 JustinTimeCuber
 24.28 Keroma12
 24.35 G2013
 25.37 acchyutjolly26
 25.52 James Hake
 26.37 speedcuber71
 26.47 Christopher_Cabrera
 26.94 muchacho
 27.11 ExultantCarn
 27.13 xyzzy
 27.82 leomannen
 28.13 Mastercuber04
 30.86 kingb1rd
 31.31 RobinCube
 32.01 CornerCutter
 32.25 Alea
 32.53 Bogdan
 32.71 Selkie
 32.98 The Blockhead
 33.03 Moreno van Rooijen
 33.56 Marcus Siu
 34.09 Josh5271
 34.46 buzzteam4
 34.74 bacyril
 35.79 Oatch
 36.35 sam596
 36.73 T1_M0
 37.09 JDcuber
 37.12 Underwatercuber
 37.49 OJ Cubing
 38.08 MCuber
 38.54 tigermaxi
 38.68 Sue Doenim
 38.89 Jami Viljanen
 40.14 weatherman223
 41.31 RyuKagamine
 41.49 leudcfa
 43.24 Bubbagrub
 43.27 MartinN13
 43.49 [email protected]
 43.54 Mackenzie Dy
 43.69 Rubiksdude4144
 43.87 CubeStack_Official
 45.40 E-Cuber
 47.07 Mike Hughey
 47.45 BJTheUnknown
 53.09 kilwap147
 53.77 NolanDoes2x2
 56.22 arbivara
 56.61 Woodman567
 1:06.28 Jacck
 1:12.24 CubingRF
 1:12.47 Alex Benham
 1:13.62 speedcube.insta
 1:16.63 kumato
 1:18.83 NathanaelCubes
 1:23.97 [email protected]
 1:29.82 TylerBur
 1:30.16 Nateman564
 1:31.34 dnguyen2204
 1:47.01 SpartanSailor
 6:02.89 MatsBergsten
 DNF JL Cubing
*3x3 with feet*(16)

 1:01.27 TheDubDubJr
 1:06.43 Bubbagrub
 1:27.69 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:31.83 typo56
 1:45.55 Leo Annett
 1:54.70 sigalig
 2:03.81 T1_M0
 2:04.74 MartinN13
 2:08.87 ichcubegern
 2:16.32 Shadowjockey
 2:26.72 Mike Hughey
 2:26.76 RyuKagamine
 3:03.35 ARandomCuber
 3:23.31 Alea
 4:44.92 Jacck
 5:37.95 G2013
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(57)

 2.35 DhruvA
 2.79 NolanDoes2x2
 3.95 MattheoDW
 4.68 asacuber
 5.17 applezfall
 5.47 thecubingwizard
 6.52 The Pocket Cuber
 6.65 leomannen
 7.34 lejitcuber
 7.48 ExultantCarn
 7.89 Isaac Lai
 8.35 [email protected]
 8.58 TheDubDubJr
 8.76 turtwig
 9.19 G2013
 10.58 CubingRF
 14.05 Irfzwan
 15.53 sigalig
 16.08 Competition Cuber
 16.51 OJ Cubing
 18.80 speedcuber71
 22.03 Mcuber5
 23.81 Elf
 25.58 MatsBergsten
 25.95 Mike Hughey
 29.41 DGCubes
 35.75 Sue Doenim
 37.41 bacyril
 38.21 Christopher_Cabrera
 39.50 Mastercuber04
 40.63 Jami Viljanen
 41.55 xyzzy
 45.11 Bogdan
 45.34 Shadowjockey
 46.89 Oatch
 48.25 JustinTimeCuber
 49.89 whatshisbucket
 50.47 2017LAMB06
 52.70 RobinCube
 56.54 AidanNoogie
 57.26 SpartanSailor
 58.07 ichcubegern
 1:04.10 Alea
 1:05.43 RyuKagamine
 1:13.39 Rubiksdude4144
 1:15.83 Bubbagrub
 1:17.90 Ordway Persyn
 1:42.06 Jacck
 1:50.73 leudcfa
 2:08.46 Alex Benham
 2:57.69 AMCuber1618
 6:03.25 MCuber
 DNF Nateman564
 DNF thejerber44
 DNF Killernerd24
 DNF Moonwink Cuber
 DNF MartinN13
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(47)

 28.73 sigalig
 30.54 G2013
 34.17 pinser
 46.98 Killernerd24
 50.51 Carterk
 1:11.33 OJ Cubing
 1:20.01 obatake
 1:22.44 typo56
 1:22.87 MatsBergsten
 1:24.25 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:27.76 Keenan Johnson
 1:31.05 Mike Hughey
 1:40.08 Mcuber5
 1:46.85 Elf
 1:58.74 Shadowjockey
 1:58.74 TheDubDubJr
 2:04.05 thecubingwizard
 2:26.57 sam596
 2:47.84 Christopher_Cabrera
 2:51.01 bacyril
 3:08.14 Jacck
 3:21.91 Bogdan
 3:30.83 Oatch
 4:17.38 applezfall
 4:58.74 RyuKagamine
 4:59.82 Jami Viljanen
 5:18.14 PotatoesAreUs
 6:18.06 whatshisbucket
 6:26.65 Bubbagrub
 7:42.24 SpartanSailor
 DNF Nateman564
 DNF denthebro
 DNF xyzzy
 DNF NolanDoes2x2
 DNF leudcfa
 DNF MCuber
 DNF Rubiksdude4144
 DNF 2017LAMB06
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF Sue Doenim
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF speedcuber71
 DNF Ordway Persyn
 DNF h2f
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF ComputerGuy365
 DNF RCTACameron
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(16)

 3:15.82 sigalig
 4:09.86 Killernerd24
 6:22.78 Mike Hughey
 6:48.75 MatsBergsten
 8:15.45 Elf
 9:58.29 Jacck
10:03.12 typo56
 DNF Nateman564
 DNF NolanDoes2x2
 DNF PotatoesAreUs
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF thecubingwizard
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF G2013
 DNF Mcuber5
 DNF sam596
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(11)

 6:49.40 pinser
 9:57.67 Killernerd24
12:52.80 MatsBergsten
17:24.21 Mike Hughey
17:52.59 Jacck
17:58.92 Carterk
23:26.80 typo56
 DNF NolanDoes2x2
 DNF sigalig
 DNF thecubingwizard
 DNF G2013
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(4)

38:24.22 Jacck
 DNF YY
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 1:8:42 Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(16)

44/46 (57:30)  the super cuber
38/40 (57:06)  kamilprzyb
39/42 (58:01)  sigalig
13/15 (59:58)  Deri Nata Wijaya
13/17 (55:36)  denthebro
6/6 (36:24)  Jacck
7/8 (46:56)  MatsBergsten
4/5 (12:39)  OJ Cubing
2/2 ( 1:21)  G2013
2/2 ( 4:54)  TheDubDubJr
2/2 ( 5:22)  Elf
2/2 ( 5:51)  Mike Hughey
 DNF SpartanSailor
 DNF BJTheUnknown
 DNF Bogdan
 DNF h2f
*3x3 Match the scramble*(27)

 32.32 sigalig
 43.21 thecubingwizard
 45.42 bacyril
 45.68 TheDubDubJr
 54.35 tdm
 55.35 YY
 58.79 Elf
 1:00.89 Shadowjockey
 1:01.02 speedcuber71
 1:07.07 Josh5271
 1:15.15 Mike Hughey
 1:18.07 Bogdan
 1:20.43 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:20.76 MatsBergsten
 1:27.47 The Blockhead
 1:47.78 Marcus Siu
 1:50.43 DCG
 2:00.22 Rubiksdude4144
 2:06.28 MCuber
 2:25.01 MartinN13
 2:25.20 Jacck
 5:01.61 SpartanSailor
 DNF Nateman564
 DNF NolanDoes2x2
 DNF oliviervlcube
 DNF G2013
 DNF ichcubegern
*2-3-4 Relay*(75)

 45.59 asiahyoo1997
 51.76 thecubingwizard
 52.98 Elf
 54.98 TheDubDubJr
 56.12 G2013
 58.16 Shadowjockey
 59.17 ichcubegern
 59.40 speedcuber71
 1:03.10 thejerber44
 1:03.63 tdm
 1:03.87 turtwig
 1:04.56 DaniëlKassab1
 1:05.08 AidanNoogie
 1:06.53 Marcus Siu
 1:07.53 Competition Cuber
 1:07.57 YY
 1:08.94 Mastercuber04
 1:09.11 DhruvA
 1:09.37 Ianwubby
 1:10.84 DGCubes
 1:13.18 CubicOreo
 1:13.21 asacuber
 1:13.45 Mcuber5
 1:15.21 MCuber
 1:15.82 bacyril
 1:16.57 Glomnipotent
 1:17.10 James Hake
 1:19.91 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:20.83 buzzteam4
 1:21.53 xyzzy
 1:22.36 CornerCutter
 1:22.97 acchyutjolly26
 1:24.04 Josh5271
 1:25.63 ARandomCuber
 1:25.95 OJ Cubing
 1:26.65 applezfall
 1:28.18 2017LAMB06
 1:28.30 sam596
 1:28.41 Selkie
 1:29.28 ExultantCarn
 1:30.88 leudcfa
 1:31.58 Mackenzie Dy
 1:32.95 PotatoesAreUs
 1:37.67 CubeStack_Official
 1:38.87 weatherman223
 1:39.69 E-Cuber
 1:41.11 RobinCube
 1:41.99 The Blockhead
 1:44.86 Alea
 1:51.42 Bogdan
 1:56.33 tkern
 1:58.19 cytokid101
 2:07.71 motionglitch
 2:07.76 Sue Doenim
 2:09.19 KylerWoods
 2:18.12 Mike Hughey
 2:20.70 NathanaelCubes
 2:24.78 Oatch
 2:28.01 TylerBur
 2:32.64 SpartanSailor
 2:35.27 Lewis
 2:35.37 GTregay
 2:39.30 theos
 2:40.88 speedcube.insta
 2:41.99 Lumej
 2:44.04 MartinN13
 2:44.14 MatsBergsten
 2:49.73 Jacck
 3:15.78 kumato
 3:26.89 Nateman564
 3:33.67 NolanDoes2x2
 3:45.18 Alex Benham
 4:27.97 WillyTheWizard
 4:31.79 dnguyen2204
 7:11.43 [email protected]
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(50)

 2:04.02 TheDubDubJr
 2:05.70 thecubingwizard
 2:08.57 ichcubegern
 2:14.84 G2013
 2:17.28 Elf
 2:31.53 Shadowjockey
 2:31.68 tdm
 2:33.41 speedcuber71
 2:34.10 turtwig
 2:41.52 Competition Cuber
 2:44.52 AidanNoogie
 2:50.23 thejerber44
 2:56.68 Ianwubby
 2:57.89 [email protected]
 2:58.00 xyzzy
 2:58.39 CubicOreo
 2:59.62 YY
 2:59.93 DhruvA
 3:00.17 acchyutjolly26
 3:04.45 bacyril
 3:04.58 Mcuber5
 3:08.14 Marcus Siu
 3:09.93 Glomnipotent
 3:13.04 OJ Cubing
 3:14.48 Selkie
 3:16.20 Christopher_Cabrera
 3:18.79 ARandomCuber
 3:25.89 2017LAMB06
 3:27.65 MCuber
 3:35.63 Alea
 3:38.63 applezfall
 3:46.27 Bogdan
 4:10.58 The Blockhead
 4:19.67 Lewis
 4:23.41 JDcuber
 4:32.64 Sue Doenim
 4:54.30 Mike Hughey
 4:54.39 tkern
 5:08.04 theos
 5:44.78 motionglitch
 5:50.15 cytokid101
 5:51.68 weatherman223
 6:28.54 Jacck
 6:49.22 GTregay
 7:00.06 Lumej
 7:15.82 MartinN13
 7:17.34 speedcube.insta
 7:54.79 MatsBergsten
 8:40.76 kumato
 9:36.59 NolanDoes2x2
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(26)

 4:32.39 TheDubDubJr
 4:33.77 thecubingwizard
 4:33.85 Elf
 4:36.48 ichcubegern
 4:58.05 Shadowjockey
 5:09.85 turtwig
 5:58.68 G2013
 6:16.15 bacyril
 6:19.50 xyzzy
 6:27.56 Ianwubby
 7:03.27 Mcuber5
 7:04.00 Marcus Siu
 7:07.92 Christopher_Cabrera
 7:20.07 Selkie
 7:29.09 YY
 7:43.10 The Blockhead
 8:12.91 Alea
 8:52.00 JDcuber
 9:04.24 ARandomCuber
 9:57.12 Mike Hughey
10:04.97 tkern
10:52.91 Lewis
11:06.98 RyuKagamine
11:22.25 Jacck
11:31.59 theos
14:58.32 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(24)

 8:01.92 thecubingwizard
 8:08.37 TheDubDubJr
 8:28.95 Shadowjockey
 8:30.47 ichcubegern
 8:34.56 Elf
 9:56.83 bacyril
10:02.54 turtwig
10:50.29 G2013
11:20.30 xyzzy
11:42.98 Ianwubby
12:03.86 Christopher_Cabrera
12:52.66 The Blockhead
13:09.10 YY
13:23.47 Selkie
13:42.57 Mcuber5
15:55.03 Alea
17:25.23 One Wheel
17:31.27 ARandomCuber
17:46.90 Mike Hughey
18:19.63 RyuKagamine
19:24.47 tkern
21:01.45 Lewis
21:45.15 Jacck
22:11.00 theos
*MiniGuildford*(25)

 4:33.55 thecubingwizard
 4:39.19 TheDubDubJr
 5:12.26 Shadowjockey
 5:16.27 Elf
 5:23.20 ichcubegern
 6:41.46 Mcuber5
 6:59.46 Christopher_Cabrera
 7:09.94 ARandomCuber
 7:23.95 Marcus Siu
 7:38.26 MCuber
 7:58.36 Selkie
 8:21.87 YY
 8:24.39 OJ Cubing
 8:31.67 The Blockhead
 9:04.23 Jscuber
 9:14.85 Ianwubby
 9:38.82 Lewis
 9:59.32 PotatoesAreUs
10:05.00 sam596
11:13.36 weatherman223
11:15.64 RyuKagamine
12:59.45 MartinN13
13:32.85 Mike Hughey
15:12.65 Jacck
54:58.28 Killernerd24
*Kilominx*(24)

 31.89 Elf
 32.00 Metallic Silver
 32.59 TheDubDubJr
 32.80 DGCubes
 33.12 MattheoDW
 34.76 CubicOreo
 36.03 Leo Annett
 37.18 Josh5271
 38.11 Shadowjockey
 39.31 bacyril
 39.72 Christopher_Cabrera
 40.80 AidanNoogie
 43.93 ARandomCuber
 45.13 ichcubegern
 47.04 Lewis
 49.10 CubeStack_Official
 57.60 DaniëlKassab1
 58.81 The Blockhead
 1:17.46 Mike Hughey
 1:32.09 OJ Cubing
 1:40.10 MartinN13
 1:41.48 WillyTheWizard
 2:48.65 SpartanSailor
 8:12.34 Jacck
*Skewb*(87)

 2.42 lejitcuber
 2.57 MattheoDW
 3.17 Carterk
 4.45 typo56
 4.48 applezfall
 4.56 Metallic Silver
 4.64 Marcus Siu
 4.82 DhruvA
 5.02 asacuber
 5.11 ichcubegern
 5.16 Shadowjockey
 5.40 thecubingwizard
 5.58 Leo Annett
 5.68 DaniëlKassab1
 5.77 TheDubDubJr
 5.84 TipsterTrickster
 5.93 [email protected]
 5.99 weatherman223
 6.08 The Pocket Cuber
 6.08 leomannen
 6.21 thejerber44
 6.38 leudcfa
 6.41 oliviervlcube
 6.42 Josh5271
 6.56 mihnea3000
 6.68 speedcuber71
 6.72 DGCubes
 6.72 Rubiksdude4144
 6.74 CornerCutter
 6.80 therubikscombo
 6.81 Elf
 6.94 MartinN13
 7.03 sam596
 7.08 MCuber
 7.29 Corner Twist Cubing
 7.40 2017LAMB06
 7.43 Bubbagrub
 7.66 Bogdan
 7.69 Paarth Chhabra
 7.80 AidanNoogie
 7.85 Algy Cuber
 7.98 Christopher_Cabrera
 8.06 The Blockhead
 8.16 bacyril
 8.48 Ordway Persyn
 8.79 James Hake
 9.04 BJTheUnknown
 9.31 tigermaxi
 9.41 YY
 9.52 whatshisbucket
 9.66 SpartanSailor
 9.68 Jscuber
 9.69 JustinTimeCuber
 10.30 ARandomCuber
 10.71 Mackenzie Dy
 10.78 acchyutjolly26
 10.90 Lewis
 11.14 buzzteam4
 11.36 theos
 11.74 Mcuber5
 11.74 Alea
 11.86 JDcuber
 12.13 E-Cuber
 12.37 DCG
 12.52 CubeStack_Official
 12.67 Jami Viljanen
 12.76 xyzzy
 12.99 RobinCube
 13.20 Ianwubby
 14.30 CM Cubes
 14.58 NolanDoes2x2
 14.73 PotatoesAreUs
 14.79 Selkie
 14.96 RCTACameron
 15.18 OJ Cubing
 15.24 Undefined7
 15.41 tkern
 16.07 Sue Doenim
 16.24 Keroma12
 16.51 typeman5
 18.25 Woodman567
 19.46 Mike Hughey
 21.14 Alex Benham
 23.44 Jacck
 24.31 DumplingMaster
 28.64 MatsBergsten
 44.64 Nateman564
*Clock*(34)

 6.84 MattheoDW
 7.05 sam596
 7.62 TheDubDubJr
 8.33 MASTERMIND2368
 8.74 mihnea3000
 8.76 MartinN13
 8.81 ARandomCuber
 10.89 Mcuber5
 11.33 G2013
 11.64 MCuber
 12.60 typo56
 13.03 Christopher_Cabrera
 13.30 Shadowjockey
 13.42 Selkie
 13.43 buzzteam4
 14.46 bacyril
 14.96 ichcubegern
 16.06 The Blockhead
 16.32 Elf
 16.44 thecubingwizard
 17.02 speedcuber71
 17.45 OJ Cubing
 17.89 YY
 18.73 Mike Hughey
 18.76 sigalig
 20.46 Ianwubby
 20.76 Marcus Siu
 23.31 AidanNoogie
 23.83 weatherman223
 24.04 Jami Viljanen
 24.98 Jacck
 34.13 Alea
 51.36 CubingRF
 DNF PotatoesAreUs
*Pyraminx*(89)

 2.71 applezfall
 3.38 lejitcuber
 3.50 The Pocket Cuber
 3.69 [email protected]
 3.72 DGCubes
 3.73 RobinCube
 4.10 DaniëlKassab1
 4.26 T1_M0
 4.33 thecubingwizard
 4.38 CornerCutter
 4.45 MattheoDW
 4.78 oliviervlcube
 5.01 typo56
 5.13 DhruvA
 5.25 Competition Cuber
 5.26 mihnea3000
 5.33 MartinN13
 5.53 asacuber
 5.68 leomannen
 5.72 bacyril
 5.79 TheDubDubJr
 5.80 Christopher_Cabrera
 5.87 BJTheUnknown
 5.88 Elf
 5.97 E-Cuber
 6.18 G2013
 6.28 Leo Annett
 6.36 MCuber
 6.38 Lewis
 6.51 Dream Cubing
 6.61 ichcubegern
 6.61 Jami Viljanen
 6.67 Ordway Persyn
 6.99 Mcuber5
 7.31 Shadowjockey
 7.49 JustinTimeCuber
 7.59 NathanaelCubes
 7.79 Josh5271
 7.97 Marcus Siu
 8.01 [email protected]
 8.02 therubikscombo
 8.03 acchyutjolly26
 8.06 speedcuber71
 8.36 Rubiksdude4144
 8.49 DCG
 8.92 ARandomCuber
 9.13 2017LAMB06
 9.25 James Hake
 9.49 tkern
 9.56 AidanNoogie
 9.64 sam596
 9.68 Justin Miner
 9.80 NolanDoes2x2
 9.88 Moonwink Cuber
 9.91 Ianwubby
 9.95 YY
 10.04 weatherman223
 10.62 RCTACameron
 10.67 buzzteam4
 10.67 Sue Doenim
 10.78 Algy Cuber
 11.09 Oatch
 11.35 Alea
 11.47 Glomnipotent
 11.62 kumato
 11.76 The Blockhead
 11.88 Selkie
 12.11 sigalig
 12.30 OJ Cubing
 12.63 tigermaxi
 12.93 typeman5
 13.28 JDcuber
 13.82 Jacck
 13.98 speedcube.insta
 14.30 CubingRF
 14.39 DatFatCat137
 14.52 Mike Hughey
 15.37 Undefined7
 16.21 PotatoesAreUs
 16.51 Alex Benham
 17.17 Nateman564
 17.46 theos
 18.24 CubeStack_Official
 18.61 Lumej
 21.53 TylerBur
 23.95 arbivara
 23.99 dnguyen2204
 24.09 GTregay
 26.68 AMCuber1618
*Megaminx*(53)

 51.56 [email protected]
 52.21 Elf
 53.44 thecubingwizard
 55.87 lejitcuber
 57.85 asiahyoo1997
 1:02.03 GenTheThief
 1:05.71 CubeStack_Official
 1:06.37 uesyuu
 1:08.02 TheDubDubJr
 1:08.12 AidanNoogie
 1:08.35 Shadowjockey
 1:14.04 DhruvA
 1:23.87 ichcubegern
 1:27.34 whatshisbucket
 1:28.62 bacyril
 1:30.05 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:33.32 ARandomCuber
 1:33.36 Mcuber5
 1:36.03 CubicOreo
 1:37.17 Leo Annett
 1:37.30 xyzzy
 1:39.95 applezfall
 1:43.14 Metallic Silver
 1:46.09 G2013
 1:46.54 YY
 1:53.57 Marcus Siu
 1:54.56 Kit Clement
 1:57.97 The Blockhead
 1:59.35 MCuber
 2:00.82 Keroma12
 2:01.77 Alea
 2:09.43 Bogdan
 2:14.17 Ianwubby
 2:15.41 Lewis
 2:20.05 GTregay
 2:20.69 leudcfa
 2:21.66 Jscuber
 2:22.25 Selkie
 2:51.48 PotatoesAreUs
 2:58.69 JDcuber
 2:59.23 tkern
 3:05.36 Mike Hughey
 3:06.60 One Wheel
 3:06.74 weatherman223
 3:12.83 MartinN13
 3:17.43 theos
 3:19.60 Jacck
 3:57.49 cytokid101
 4:09.18 Thom S.
 4:29.02 kumato
 5:10.81 AMCuber1618
 8:34.21 SpartanSailor
 DNF speedcuber71
*Square-1*(65)

 8.61 Carterk
 10.82 thecubingwizard
 11.21 Isaac Lai
 11.23 Sixstringcal
 12.42 Marcus Siu
 12.58 lejitcuber
 12.99 therubikscombo
 13.53 Shadowjockey
 13.56 speedcuber71
 13.81 obatake
 14.77 applezfall
 15.57 MattheoDW
 15.57 ichcubegern
 17.48 James Hake
 17.63 sigalig
 17.74 TheDubDubJr
 18.65 DGCubes
 18.71 Competition Cuber
 20.41 Thom S.
 20.83 typo56
 21.20 AidanNoogie
 21.66 Leo Annett
 24.44 Josh5271
 24.76 leomannen
 25.44 bacyril
 26.76 Elf
 27.77 Mcuber5
 28.05 mihnea3000
 28.28 T1_M0
 29.79 DhruvA
 30.54 MartinN13
 30.67 2017LAMB06
 31.67 Christopher_Cabrera
 33.30 Algy Cuber
 33.93 OJ Cubing
 35.87 xyzzy
 37.34 YY
 37.51 G2013
 37.89 The Blockhead
 38.54 E-Cuber
 38.72 Bogdan
 39.39 MCuber
 39.41 Corner Twist Cubing
 40.20 Selkie
 41.29 buzzteam4
 42.59 Bubbagrub
 43.69 sam596
 46.02 ARandomCuber
 46.65 Sue Doenim
 47.29 leudcfa
 47.85 Rubiksdude4144
 49.51 RobinCube
 50.81 PotatoesAreUs
 51.49 Lewis
 51.86 Jscuber
 57.03 Jami Viljanen
 59.45 Mike Hughey
 59.56 Ianwubby
 1:00.04 weatherman223
 1:05.27 tkern
 1:11.72 Alea
 1:11.95 RyuKagamine
 1:15.36 Jacck
 2:00.29 speedcube.insta
 3:36.15 NathanaelCubes
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(31)

21 TheDubDubJr
22 okayama
23 Shadowjockey
23 T1_M0
26 G2013
27 sqAree
27 Bogdan
28 thecubingwizard
29 Sue Doenim
29 Jacck
29 coldsun0630
31 thejerber44
31 h2f
32 theos
32 Mcuber5
32 Mike Hughey
35 Killernerd24
35 Paarth Chhabra
36 James Hake
37 2017LAMB06
39 asacuber
39 Underwatercuber
41 Algy Cuber
46 MCuber
49 Rubiksdude4144
50 dnguyen2204
58 MartinN13
65 Momedy
66 NolanDoes2x2
DNF  arbivara
DNF  Bubbagrub

*Contest results*

1308 TheDubDubJr
1237 thecubingwizard
1156 Elf
1146 Shadowjockey
1018 G2013
1016 ichcubegern
909 Mcuber5
873 bacyril
866 Christopher_Cabrera
863 AidanNoogie
851 applezfall
839 speedcuber71
831 lejitcuber
818 DGCubes
811 DhruvA
807 Marcus Siu
771 sigalig
770 mihnea3000
723 turtwig
697 MattheoDW
691 typo56
688 MCuber
682 DaniëlKassab1
672 asiahyoo1997
665 Competition Cuber
644 therubikscombo
638 Carterk
634 thejerber44
627 ARandomCuber
624 asacuber
613 CubicOreo
604 tdm
596 xyzzy
589 Ianwubby
571 2017LAMB06
569 Leo Annett
567 The Blockhead
561 leomannen
552 James Hake
548 acchyutjolly26
546 OJ Cubing
541 JustinTimeCuber
533 Josh5271
517 sam596
514 Mike Hughey
514 RCTACameron
513 Selkie
508 Bogdan
493 T1_M0
490 Jscuber
482 Isaac Lai
462 DCG
449 Alea
446 CornerCutter
445 Mastercuber04
444 Metallic Silver
436 MartinN13
434 buzzteam4
432 Glomnipotent
424 YY
421 leudcfa
420 weatherman223
420 RobinCube
407 ExultantCarn
396 typeman5
395 E-Cuber
393 Jacck
388 Jami Viljanen
380 Paarth Chhabra
377 PotatoesAreUs
364 JDcuber
363 [email protected]
360 The Pocket Cuber
360 Aryan
358 Sue Doenim
357 GenTheThief
352 Mika17
350 Rubiksdude4144
348 Keroma12
346 Ordway Persyn
335 Lewis
334 CubeStack_Official
333 tkern
316 Dream Cubing
313 Torch
312 NolanDoes2x2
306 Oatch
295 Algy Cuber
292 MatsBergsten
289 Keenan Johnson
288 Mackenzie Dy
282 Bubbagrub
271 tigermaxi
261 Moonwink Cuber
236 oliviervlcube
234 whatshisbucket
229 theos
228 SpartanSailor
208 cytokid101
206 NathanaelCubes
199 kingb1rd
196 motionglitch
195 BJTheUnknown
188 [email protected]
182 obatake
174 speedcube.insta
173 Corner Twist Cubing
172 RyuKagamine
160 Deri Nata Wijaya
154 Underwatercuber
154 denthebro
147 CubingRF
144 h2f
144 FastCubeMaster
138 TipsterTrickster
137 Killernerd24
132 One Wheel
131 Aerospry
124 Woodman567
124 KylerWoods
120 kumato
118 GTregay
105 Petro Leum
105 DumplingMaster
99 Moreno van Rooijen
95 Lumej
92 kilwap147
89 Nateman564
88 Irfzwan
85 TylerBur
83 MaxCubes
83 Undefined7
82 Alex Benham
79 audiophile121
78 pinser
78 Justin Miner
76 Thom S.
67 CM Cubes
66 Sixstringcal
60 muchacho
59 dnguyen2204
57 RedJack22
57 [email protected]
56 xbrandationx
54 DatFatCat137
50 uesyuu
48 arbivara
48 Pteradorktyl
47 AMCuber1618
42 the super cuber
42 Momedy
41 kamilprzyb
40 okayama
38 WillyTheWizard
37 FIREFOX229
36 sqAree
33 coldsun0630
33 MASTERMIND2368
31 Kit Clement
30 mathwizard888
29 tj.k8386
26 Petri Krzywacki
18 Charlie Dahlgren
13 FireCuber
8 Bart Van Eynde
8 JL Cubing
1 ComputerGuy365


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 30, 2018)

Did not have time for al the events this week. Just made it in anyway.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 30, 2018)

Time for the Cubicle Gift Card Lottery.

167 competitors, slightly higher chance than last week for you!

The winning number is .... 1 ..... 2 ... 0, 120!
That means the winner this week is *KylerWoods!*
Congratulations*.*


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 30, 2018)

I guess my turn was not this week


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Jan 30, 2018)

Yay! Not last in anything!


----------



## the super cuber (Jan 31, 2018)

114 point mbld podium


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 31, 2018)

the super cuber said:


> 114 point mbld podium


Hmm, that's not correct. You ought to have gotten 42 points also at the comp site (with the
current rules). On the other hand I think that solve was worth 114 points or more, as you can
get more than that for doing 2x2 in a couple of seconds.

We are looking at some new rules to make the different events more equal, while keeping
the bonus for doing also events that takes more than a minute for a whole average.

EDIT: OK, wow, now I understand!! Funny! And extraordinary, not to say SUPER!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 31, 2018)

the super cuber said:


> 114 point mbld podium


Yes, that was incorrect - I made a mistake while trying to accommodate the old results (where there was not a point limit). It should be fixed in the future.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 31, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> Hmm, that's not correct. You ought to have gotten 42 points also at the comp site (with the
> current rules). On the other hand I think that solve was worth 114 points or more, as you can
> get more than that for doing 2x2 in a couple of seconds.
> 
> ...



114 is what I calculate:

44/46 (57:30) the super cuber = 42 points
38/40 (57:06) kamilprzyb = 36 points
39/42 (58:01) sigalig =36 points
42 + 36 + 36 = 114


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 31, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> 114 is what I calculate:
> 
> 44/46 (57:30) the super cuber = 42 points
> 38/40 (57:06) kamilprzyb = 36 points
> ...


Oh, what a coincidence - you're right!
Mats and I were noticing from some output that I had generated that I was actually calculating 114 points for the super cuber alone - that's what he would get for his solve if we were counting 2 points for each cube, and I had introduced a bug in that code that was allowing that to be counted. But that wasn't visible to anyone but me and Mats yet, and I didn't realize it. It's quite a coincidence that his personal score for the event with the 2 points per cube improperly added equaled the proper score for the whole podium.

So I guess move along - nothing to see here. 

I do hope to add the ability to look at scores for past weeks soon; I'm trying to get the bugs out of it first.


----------

